
Google Compute Engine Incident #19008 - jacobr_23
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/19008
======
rychlis
This is affecting our GKE nodes - all nodes created in the last 8 hours don't
have any network connectivity.

Anyone found a workaround? It's crazy there has been no real update yet (other
than saying Our engineering team still investigating the issue. every hour)

~~~
rychlis
GKE started working fine around an hour ago

~~~
jacobr_23
Yeah, latest upodate on GKE:

> Google Kubernetes Engine - Cluster operations including creation, update,
> auto scaling may have failed due to the networking API failures mentioned
> under Google Compute Engine - New Cluster operations are now succeeding and
> further updates on recovering from this are underway as part of the
> mitigation mentioned under Google Compute Engine. No further updates will be
> provided for Google Kubernetes Engine in this post.

------
jacobr_23
Latest update on GCE:

> Google Compute Engine - Networking-related Compute API operations pending to
> complete if submitted during the above time. - Resubmitting similar requests
> may fail as they are waiting for the above operations to complete. - The
> affected operations include: deleting backend services, subnets, instance
> groups, routes and firewall rules. - Some operations may still show as
> pending and are being mitigated at this time. We are currently working to
> address operations around subnet deletion as our next target group

